# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Pijnlijke bilspier

## ray

hallo,

ik heb een zeer pijnlijke linker bilspier. het zit tamelijk diep en heeft n lichte uitstraling naar mijn bovenbeen. als ik wil gaan liggen of zitten kan ik wel gillen, als ik eenmaal lig of zit gaat het langzaam beter. ik kan de diepe spier nauwelijks rekken. ik kan er als t ware niet aan. ik vermoed dat het gekomen is door het kamperen (liggen op n te harde ondergrond). zit op dit moment in t buitenland en kan bijgevolg niet direct naar huisarts of fysio.
heeft iemand raad??? moet op de motor nog naar huis 1000km. oei auw.

----------

